# Has anyone had to send a pump back to Medtronic?



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has had experience of sending a faulty pump back to Medtronic? My pump has "power error" issues and when I phoned the careline I was told that they would send me a new one along with info about how to return the old one. The new pump came quickly but as I was told to take my time setting up the new pump and send the old one back when I was ready, I didn't bother to look at the information about sending it back. Its been about 10 days now and I went to look at sending it back this morning but the letter says it must be returned in 3 days or Medtronic could charge you for the new pump!! This is a bit worrying tbh especially as I have anxiety anyway. 

Also, all I have been given is a phone number to arrange collection. I assumed I would be given something to send it back in (when I sent back a faulty testing meter they gave me a cleaning kit and bag to seal it up in).

Finally, does anyone know how to "turn off" the old pump? If I take the battery out the alarm sounds continuously and as it has power issues, it's getting through batteries or having "power error" alarms several times a day / night. I had to hide it under a cushion in the living room last night and it still kept me awake!!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry Natalie, no experience of Medtronic.  I understand that there is a 24 hour help line, so it might be worth just phoning them and explaining what has happened.

I know that there are quite a few on here using Mdtronics so some other advice is likely to come along soon.


----------



## m1dnc (Aug 11, 2018)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, just wondered if anyone has had experience of sending a faulty pump back to Medtronic? My pump has "power error" issues and when I phoned the careline I was told that they would send me a new one along with info about how to return the old one. The new pump came quickly but as I was told to take my time setting up the new pump and send the old one back when I was ready, I didn't bother to look at the information about sending it back. Its been about 10 days now and I went to look at sending it back this morning but the letter says it must be returned in 3 days or Medtronic could charge you for the new pump!! This is a bit worrying tbh especially as I have anxiety anyway.
> 
> Also, all I have been given is a phone number to arrange collection. I assumed I would be given something to send it back in (when I sent back a faulty testing meter they gave me a cleaning kit and bag to seal it up in).
> 
> Finally, does anyone know how to "turn off" the old pump? If I take the battery out the alarm sounds continuously and as it has power issues, it's getting through batteries or having "power error" alarms several times a day / night. I had to hide it under a cushion in the living room last night and it still kept me awake!!


Don't worry Natalie it'll all get sorted. I had to replace mine in May and I too got spooked by this 3-day return thing. I couldn't send mine back because I was going away. I called Medtronic and the help team reassured me and said that they would mark their records to say that it was going to be a late return. Give them a call.

As I recall the number they gave me for collecting the old pump was for the courier company. Medtronic should have given you a reference number for the courier, and when the man comes he has a bag to put it in with the address label.

The only way to fully turn off the old one is to take out the battery and just leave it to scream. It will eventually die. BTW this is the only way to do a "control, alt, delete". Only to be advised if you really need to as you will loose all settings - so make sure you have a record of your basal and bolus settings.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi @Natalie123 

I've had to send a couple back because of various cracks in the casings.

Don't forget to upload your pump settings / sensor data to Carelink so that you have a record of them. (or at the very least write *everything* down before you return the old one).

You can power-off the MM640G by putting it into 'storage mode'. Take out the battery then press and hold the 'back' button with the curvy arrow until the screen goes blank.

Page 242 here: https://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.u...u2015mp6025957-024_a_en_mmol.compressed_1.pdf


----------

